# RIP Lou Reed



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lou Reed passed away. RIP.

Link.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Here comes the ocean,
and the waves, down by the sea...

RIP


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

WHAT?! :'(

Loooouuuu...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Just saw this on another forum, playing *Metal Machine Music* on full blast! RIP!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Another great musician, a seminal milestone of a style and an era, dies.

Too, condolences to Mrs. Reed, aka _Laurie Anderson._


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

The most impossibly cool rhythm guitar in the universe - and no mean lyricist, either.

Velvet Underground's first two albums are his great legacy, but this is just so damn funny, so damn bleak, so funny:






Cheers, Lou. Vale.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Aw damn. And I was watching this interview just a couple of nights ago and thinking what a great couple he and Laurie made:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"We'll never see those faces again..." Adding Lou's name to the list of departed in his own "Halloween Parade":


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I was never a fan of his,
but do like Sweet Jane.
RIP Lou.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

One more, with a nice slide show of Lou and Laurie:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

RIP.... it hurts to see his last discography was with Metallica now....


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Itullian said:


> but do like Sweet Jane.
> RIP Lou.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A terrible shame - playing the Velvet Underground albums and his better solo albums will seem even more bittersweet than usual. A great chronicler of the everyday as well as the grittier, seamier aspects of New York City life but in his observations he could be just as tender as he was cynical or detached.

I hope he somehow managed to patch things up with John Cale.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

He was an original for sure. Working in a record shop in the 70s, I heard plenty of his music, although not really what I listen to today. However, I have listened to his Hudson River Wind Meditations a number of times over the last year; wonderful album.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

In before someone posts Lulu


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

R.I.P. Lou Reed,

A Hero of my youth, many of his album are played untill they were grey. Lost interest in his later work , but what an icon of rock!
"Berlin" on the deck tonight.

Jos


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, I just got into Lou Reed last year after seeing his music posted on TalkClassical. This is my favorite of his songs. It's not necessarily my favorite performance, but I like to hear him singing it.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Jos said:


> R.I.P. Lou Reed,
> 
> A Hero of my youth, many of his album are played untill they were grey. Lost interest in his later work , but what an icon of rock!
> "Berlin" on the deck tonight.
> ...


I wonder why Berlin was so disliked when it first came out, it's my favourite of his solo albums.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 27409


Schubussy, I agree with you. Great album. Here is the cover. 
"Sad song" seems apropriate atm.

Jos


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> Aw damn. And I was watching this interview just a couple of nights ago and thinking what a great couple he and Laurie made:


Awwww! They were charming together.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Crushed.

Perfect Day on car commercials suddenly. Of course.


----------

